# The Aspire K1 Tank



## Rob Fisher (26/11/14)

This little tank has appeared on vendors web sites without any fanfare or much interest but I have to say it's a fantastic little tank and vapes really well. The issue is it goes through juice at a rate of knots and before you know it the 1,5ml tank is empty. But the quality of the vape and the flavour is top notch!

It looks pretty good on top of a Spinner 2 or an iStick and if you like small form and don't mind carrying a spare bottle of juice around or are a light vaper then this is a tank to consider!

At R150 for this tank it's well worth it.

Lemo on the left, Atlantis in the centre and the K1 on the right!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Daniel (26/11/14)

that looks like a little winner , any local dealers stocking this by any chance ?


----------



## Ollie (26/11/14)

Daniel said:


> that looks like a little winner , any local dealers stocking this by any chance ?



Yeah @Daniel Vape Club has them for R150


----------



## Ollie (26/11/14)

By the way @Rob Fisher, Does the K1 take the Nautilus BVC Coils, or does it have its own?


----------



## Rob Fisher (26/11/14)

Oliver Barry said:


> By the way @Rob Fisher, Does the K1 take the Nautilus BVC Coils, or does it have its own?



Good question... and my answer is a guess because I haven't really had a good look but it looks like they have their own coils... but I stand to be corrected. I'm sure @JakesSA will tell us shortly!


----------



## JakesSA (26/11/14)

The K-1 and ET range of tanks use the new mini BVC coil which is not compatible with the Nautilus. They still pack a punch though with performance on par or at least very close to the Nautilus version.

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Ollie (26/11/14)

JakesSA said:


> The K-1 and ET range of tanks use the new mini BVC coil which is not compatible with the Nautilus. They still pack a punch though with performance on par or at least very close to the Nautilus version.



Case closed!


----------



## Rob Fisher (26/11/14)

JakesSA said:


> The K-1 and ET range of tanks use the new mini BVC coil which is not compatible with the Nautilus. They still pack a punch though with performance on par or at least very close to the Nautilus version.



Thanks @JakesSA! I have to say I think it is most certainly on par with the Nautilus BVC coil and in fact the one I am using is way better than a batch of BVC coils I have been using.... but now I have some new stock of BVC coils I will fire up the Nautilus Mini again because I had given up on it after a really kak batch of coils I got from somewhere!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JakesSA (26/11/14)

The ET version btw holds 3ml of juice but doesn't look quite as snazzy as the K-1, see it here


----------



## Rob Fisher (26/11/14)

JakesSA said:


> The ET version btw holds 3ml of juice but doesn't look quite as snazzy as the K-1, see it here



Not as snazzy for sure... but 3ml is a lot better than 1,5.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Ollie (26/11/14)

JakesSA said:


> The ET version btw holds 3ml of juice but doesn't look quite as snazzy as the K-1, see it here



Although that ET-S doesnt look bad at all... 3ml tank with the same coil as the K1, thats probably the one id go for..


----------



## Daniel (26/11/14)

ET-S FTW! @JakesSA any idea on stock and pricing ?


----------



## JakesSA (26/11/14)

Pm sent @Daniel


----------



## Hash Punk (27/11/14)

Ive been vaping on my ET-S for just over a month now. And its an awesome little tank!!! The coils last me well over 2 weeks and I tend to not put it down during the day. I only let it rest when I pick up my kayfun at night


----------



## Jan (27/11/14)

I love the K1 have been using it for about a week now, ideal to use on a smaller battery for when you are on the go or need a stealth device. Have also been using the ET for well over a month now. I will post a review on the ET a bit later.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## TylerD (27/11/14)

Ok so @JakesSA , it uses these coils?
http://www.vapeclub.co.za/collectio...ucts/aspire-nautilus-bvc-coils-1-6-ohm-5-pack

Edit: Ok, no it's not...


----------



## Rob Fisher (27/11/14)

TylerD said:


> Ok so @JakesSA , it uses these coils?
> http://www.vapeclub.co.za/collectio...ucts/aspire-nautilus-bvc-coils-1-6-ohm-5-pack



No @TylerD I think it's these ones...

http://www.vapeclub.co.za/collectio...heat/products/aspire-bvc-coils-1-8-ohm-5-pack

But let's wait for @JakesSA to confirm!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## TylerD (27/11/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> No @TylerD I think it's these ones...
> 
> http://www.vapeclub.co.za/collectio...heat/products/aspire-bvc-coils-1-8-ohm-5-pack
> 
> But let's wait for @JakesSA to confirm!


Okidoki.  I see it's actually in the description. I'm such a tit. 
Thanks Rob!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## shaunnadan (27/11/14)

so i got the K-1 from vapeclub yesterday with the iStick. AWESOME COMBO - AMAZING VENDOR

the k-1 uses the same BVC coils as the ET / ET-S. the standard coil is reading at 1.8ohms and is vaping like a champion.also it doesn't crackle like the ET or the ET-S....

this atty is a juice monster. i filled it up in Benoni and chain vaped till Midrand, had supper and then had to refill. drove to the office this morning, had some coffee and had to refill.but i haven't put it down since i got it.

hooked up the dripper when i got home to test it on the istick. took a few pulls, was highly impressed with the istick and then popped the K-1 back on for the rest of the evening.

on the silver iStick with the mpt3 drip tip it looks better (not a fan of the stock drip tip) 

the only drawback of the K-1 is when you fill it up, then screw up the coil and place it on your mod there is still space left in the tank, looks like its only filled 3/4 of the way.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## LandyMan (27/11/14)

shaunnadan said:


> so i got the K-1 from vapeclub yesterday with the iStick. AWESOME COMBO - AMAZING VENDOR
> 
> the k-1 uses the same BVC coils as the ET / ET-S. the standard coil is reading at 1.8ohms and is vaping like a champion.also it doesn't crackle like the ET or the ET-S....
> 
> ...


The mPT3 is also like that with regards to the 3/4 full

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## shaunnadan (27/11/14)

so my appi has just arrived at work now and ive tested the K-1 on his twisp battery. 

it work well, better that the original twisp clearo but it does have a very airy draw. so not much throat hit but a great lung hit and full of flavour.


----------

